# Q3 3-door ?



## rkuehn (Jan 16, 2001)

Any chance this vehicle ever happens? It is *exactly* what I'd like to get next... 

http://www.theophiluschin.com/?p=3253


----------



## mike3141 (Feb 16, 1999)

a 2-door crossover will never sell.


----------

